# لا تدخل هذا الموضوع لو مش معاك pmp



## mustafasas (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع ده كان فكرته في دماغي من فترة بس كنت مستني عبد القادر ينجح و الحمد لله اهو نجح الموضوع هو بعد ما خدنا الشهادة عايزين نفكر مع بعض نعمل ايه عشان نحصل علي ال pdu بشرط اننا نحصل عليها مش عشان نحافظ علي الشهادة لا المطلوب اننا نستفيد بكل اللي حنعمله بعد كدة 
يعني المطلوب من كل واحد يقول هو فهم ايه من موضوع ال pdu و الناس اللي بدأت في خطوات الحصول علي pdu عملت ايه بالضبط و نتشارك كلنا في المعلومات دي و نفيد و نستفيد


----------



## صابر دياب (1 يوليو 2009)

أشكر الأخ مصطفى على طرخ هذا الموضوع الهام فمن المعروف أنه هو أحد المتطلبات المستمرة للحفاظ على الشهادة (Continuing Certification Requirements) أو ما يعرف بـ(CCR)والغرض منها الحصول على نقاط تسمى (Professional Developing Unit) أو ما تعرف اختصارا بالـ(PDU) والغرض من هذه العملية ضمان حصول حامل الشهادة على تعليم مستمر أو الاشتراك في أنشطة تعليمية سواء بالإلقاء أو بالتلقي وهذا أمر هام جداً

وأنت كحامل شهادة (PMP) أو(PgMP) يجب أن تحصل على 60 نقطة (PDU)خلال مدة تبداء تاريخ من حصولك على شهادة الـ(PMP) وإنتهاء بيوم 31 ديسمبر من العام الثالث لحصولك على الشهادة

فمثلاً أنا حصلت على الشهادة يوم 29 يونيو 2009 ومن المفترض أن تنتهي يوم 28 يونيو 2012 ولكن أخر يوم لإنتهاء مدة الحصول على الـ(PDU) هو 31 ديسمبر 2012 (وكخبر متمم لهذا الموضوع سيقوم الـ(PMI) بتعديل تاريخ إنتهاء الشهادة لكي يكون يوم 31 ديسمبر أيضاً من العام الثالث للحصول على الشهادة)

يسمح بعام واحد فقط (Suspension) بعد هذا التاريخ ولكن لا يحق لك خلال هذا العام الإشارة إلى نفسك على إنك (PMP) وفي حالة مرور هذا العام تفقد شهادتك وتبدأ من جديد

إذاً ملخص الكلام أنت تحتاج تجميع 60 نقطة قبل حلول 31 ديسمبر من العام الثالث لحصولك على الشهادة
كيف يمكن تجميع الـ(PDUs):

يمكن تجميع النقاط من خلال خمس طرق

1- الدراسة الأكاديمية : عن طريق الالتحاق بدراسة أكاديمية للحصول على درجة علمية حيث يتم إحتساب كل ساعة معتمدة (ساعة أسبوعيا لمدة 15 أسبوع) تساوي 15 PDUs بشرط أن يكون الموضوع ذو علاقة بإدارة المشروعات

2- الأنشطة الاحترافية (أي أن تكون أنت مصدر التعليم): عن طريق 

a-المستوى (2A) كتابة مقالة في إدارة المشروعات ونشرها في دورية علمية معترف بها (مثل Project Management journal) وهذا يكسب 30 نقطة في حالة التأليف المنفرد للمقالة أو 20 نقطة في حالة التأليف المشترك مع الغير.
b- المستوى (2B) كتابة مقالة في إدارة المشروعات ونشرها في دورية علمية عادية (مثل PM Network) وهذا يكسب 15 نقطة في حالة التأليف المنفرد للمقالة أو 10 نقطة في حالة التأليف المشترك مع الغير.
c.المستوى (2C) إلقاء محاضرة عن إدارة المشروعات في مؤتمر أو ورشة عمل أو دورة رسمية وهذا يكسب 10 نقاط لكل محاضرة
d.المستوى (2D) إلقاء محاضرة في أي مكان تابع للـ(PMI) مثل (Chapter) وهذا يكسب 5 نقاط
e.المستوى (2E) أن تكون عضو أو مدير لحلقة نقاش عن إدارة المشروعات في مؤتمر أو ورشة عمل أو دورة رسمية وهذا يكسب 5 نقاط لكل محاضرة
f.المستوى (2F) تأليف كتاب عن إدارة المشروعات يكسبك 40 نقطة للتأليف المنفرد و20 نقطة للتأليف المشترك
g.المستوى (2G) أن تكون مطوراً لجزء من برنامج أو دورة لتعليم إدارة المشروعات وهذا يكسبك 10 نقاط
h.المستوى (2H) أن تكون مشارك في خدمات إدارة المشروع لمشروع (More Than 1500 Work Expereicnce) (بصراحة موش فاهمها دي) وهذا يعطي 5 نقاط لكل عام مشاركة.
i.المستوى (2-SDL) (Self Directed Learning Activities): وهذا يشمل الأنشطة الفردية للشخص وهذا يشمل القيام بعمل أبحاث أو دراسات ويشمل أيضاً عمل كتب وكتابة مقالات وعمل فيديو أو سي دي بخصوص إدارة المشروعات وهذا يكسب 15 نقطة بحد أقصى​
3-تلقي دورة من أحد (PMI Registered Education Providers) 
4-تلقي دورة تعليمية من أي Provider أخر(كل ساعة تساوي نقطة)
5-التطوع لخدمة (Professional or Community Organization) ويمكن الحصول


نصائح:
1-قم بالإبلاغ أول بأول عن أي (PDU) تكتسبها عن طريق الرابط التالي:
http://www.pmi.org/CareerDevelopment/Pages/CCR-Reporting-Forms.aspx

2-قم بالاحتفاظ بكل المستندات التي تؤكد كلامك في ملف ربما يطلب منك عمل (Audit)
3-يمكنك تحويل أي نقاط زائدة بعد ذلك للفترة التالية بما لا يزيد عن 20 نقطة (النقاط المكتسبة في نهاية السنة الثالثة فقط هي المسموح لها بنقل للفترة التالية)​


----------



## mfarag (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

هناك سوال هام ترددت فى طرحة الا و هو ......................

هل عملية تجديد الشهادة كل 3 سنين Continuing Certification Requirements عملية هامة 

ام 

مجرد وسيلة لجمع المال 

واسف على الخروج على الموضوع و لكنة تسال فى ذهنى منذ فترة


وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bolbol (1 يوليو 2009)

أخي العزيز
هل كل ساعة معتمدة تساوي 15 pdu


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (1 يوليو 2009)

صابر دياب قال:


> أشكر الأخ مصطفى على طرخ هذا الموضوع الهام فمن المعروف أنه هو أحد المتطلبات المستمرة للحفاظ على الشهادة (Continuing Certification Requirements) أو ما يعرف بـ(CCR)والغرض منها الحصول على نقاط تسمى (Professional Developing Unit) أو ما تعرف اختصارا بالـ(PDU) والغرض من هذه العملية ضمان حصول حامل الشهادة على تعليم مستمر أو الاشتراك في أنشطة تعليمية سواء بالإلقاء أو بالتلقي وهذا أمر هام جداً
> 
> وأنت كحامل شهادة (PMP) أو(PgMP) يجب أن تحصل على 60 نقطة (PDU)خلال مدة تبداء تاريخ من حصولك على شهادة الـ(PMP) وإنتهاء بيوم 31 ديسمبر من العام الثالث لحصولك على الشهادة
> 
> ...



ماشاء الله يا بشمهندس صابر انا نص المعلومات اللى انت كاتبها اول مرة اعرفها
ربنا يزيدك

بصراحة مصطفى فعلا فتح موضوع مهم 

انا بالنسبة لى الموضوع هيكون عن طريق حضور الندوات الغير دورية لل PMI اللى بتتعمل فى دبى واللى هيسهل ده انى تم انتخابى يوم 20 يونيو من قبل فريق ال PMI المتطوع فى دبى ك
- Director of Mmbership - PMI-AGC- Dubai Region
وبالتالى وكأحد مهامى الاساسية هكون مطالب انى انسق مع الاعضاء المتواجدين فى محيط دبى فى كل ما يخص شئون عضويتهم فى pmi وهذا يتضمن المساعدة فى الشق التنظيمى للكورسات والمحاضرات التى سيتم تنظيمها.

بالنسبة للاخوة اللى مش عندهم وقت يحضروا محاضراتهم او دراستهم من مواقع الحدث بالكمية الكافية لتجميع ال 60pdu فانا عندى اقتراح اننا ممكن نحصل جزء من الكوتا المطلوبة عن طريق ال Webinars او المحاضرات اللى ممكن تحضرها اونلاين وانت فى بيتكم ودى معتمدة من ال pmi وانا سبق ليا جربتها(طبعا من غير ما اطالب ب pdu لانى مكنتش pmp ساعتها) بس بتحتاج سرعة انترنت فائق.

لكن ال webinars لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها كمصدر وحيد ولكنها مفيدة فى حدود بالاضافة لانها وسيلة مبتكرة وجذابة جدا للتعلم

انا انصح كل الزملاء بان كل واحد يتابع فرع ال pmi الاقليمى اللى هو تابع ليه لان دايما الفروع بتعمل كورسات ومحاضرات مجانية معتمدة كتير وده يتطلب من كل واحد ان يشترك فى اقرب chapter ليه (يعنى اللى فى الخليج يشترك فى فرع الخليج العربى Arabian Gulf Chapter AGC واللى فى مصر وشمال افريقيا يشترك فى فرع الشرق الاوسط وشمال افريقيا Middle East North Africa MENA وهكذا ، لان اشتراكه هيخليه على قاعدة المعلومات الخاصة بالفرع وهيبعتوله دعوة بالايميل لكل حدث هيتم فى منطقته. 

ايه رأيكم؟


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (1 يوليو 2009)

mfarag قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هناك سوال هام ترددت فى طرحة الا و هو ......................
> 
> ...




ال pmi مؤسسة امريكية حكومية غير قابلة للربح ولديها جيش جرار من المتطوعين حول العالم من اول pmi presedent فى امريكا لحد الاعضاء العاديين حول العالم ، وانا لاحظت ان هما بيصرفوا على الانشطة المجانية مصاريف ضخمة بتحتاج رعاه فى بعض الاحيان ، فلا اعتقد ان جمع المال هو الغرض ، لان انت ممكن تاخد الستين ساعة من غير ماتخسر ولا مليم:76:


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (1 يوليو 2009)

bolbol قال:


> أخي العزيز
> هل كل ساعة معتمدة تساوي 15 pdu



بعد اذن المهندس صابر

لا ياهندسة الساعة الواحدة بواحد pdu


----------



## صابر دياب (1 يوليو 2009)

أشكر الأخ الرقيق عبد القادر على الرد المفصل وأشكر الأخ مصطفى مرة أخرى على فتح هذا الموضوع 

وبالنسبة للأخ بلبل فعلاً الساعة الواحدة تساوي واحد pdu كما قال العضو المتميز عبد القادر حجاج هذا بالنسبة للكورسات التي يتم أخذها 

ولكن في حالة إلتحاقك بدراسة أكاديمية (دبلوم - ماجستير- دكتوراة) وتلقيت تعليم بالساعات المعتمدة تحتسب كل ساعة بـ 15 نقطة (معنى ساعة معتمدة هو تلقي ساعة إسبوعياً لمدة لا تقل 15 إسبوع) فمثلاً لو أخذت مادة إدارة مشروعات ساعة معتمدة فهذا معناه أنك تتلقى ساعة معتمدة إسبوعياً لمدة لا تقل عن 15 إسبوع في هذه الحالة يحتسب لك أنك أخذت ساعة بـ 15 نقطة (في الحقيقة لو حسبتها في النهاية ستجد الساعة الواحدة تساوي نقطة لأنك ستكررها لمدة 15 إسبوع)


----------



## صابر دياب (1 يوليو 2009)

الأخ MFarag

في حالة عدم التجديد تسحب منك الشهادة وتمنع من الإشارة لنفسك كحامل لها ولو قدم لك ضدك بلاغ بذلك يحق لهم إتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضدك

وكما قال الأخ حجاج تستطيع أن تجمع كل هذه النقاط بدون دفع مليم واحد وتستطيع جمعها في طريقك عن طريق عمل أنشطة كنت كده كده هتعملها مثل عمل ماجستير أو دبلوم أو كتابة مقال أو عن طريق عملك الأصلي وغيره


----------



## mustafasas (2 يوليو 2009)

> أشكر الأخ مصطفى على طرخ هذا الموضوع الهام فمن المعروف أنه هو أحد المتطلبات المستمرة للحفاظ على الشهادة (continuing certification requirements) أو ما يعرف بـ(ccr)والغرض منها الحصول على نقاط تسمى (professional developing unit) أو ما تعرف اختصارا بالـ(pdu) والغرض من هذه العملية ضمان حصول حامل الشهادة على تعليم مستمر أو الاشتراك في أنشطة تعليمية سواء بالإلقاء أو بالتلقي وهذا أمر هام جداً
> 
> وأنت كحامل شهادة (pmp) أو(pgmp) يجب أن تحصل على 60 نقطة (pdu)خلال مدة تبداء تاريخ من حصولك على شهادة الـ(pmp) وإنتهاء بيوم 31 ديسمبر من العام الثالث لحصولك على الشهادة
> 
> ...


الخ صابر دياب شكرا لك علي الاستجابة السريعة و لكن عندي اسئلة سوف اسألها تباعا اولا 
يعني هواي حد معاه pmp يكتب او ينقل كلام عن ادارة المشروعات في كام ورقة و يبعتهم لمجلة ادارة المشروعات في pmi حينشروها اكيد لا طبعا يعني اللي اقصده اكيد في معايير لكتابة هذا المقال .منين بقا نعرف ما هي هذه المعايير؟و بعدين لو انا مثلا اديت كورسات عن ادارة المشاريع في مركز ما هل حيدوني نقط علي طول يعني انا لو جمعت 10 من اصدقائي اللي عايزين يتقدموا لامتحان الpmp و اديتهم كورس اخد pdu's اشك؟ احنا بردوا عايزين حد يكون معاه pmp من فترة و يقولنا عمليا ايه اللي هو عمله بالظبط 
و اكرر شكري لاخي صابر دياب


----------



## bolbol (2 يوليو 2009)

شكراً للأخين العزيزين صابر وعبد القادر
أنا فعلاً أقصد ساعة معتمدة مش ساعة عادية 
بس هل معنى كدة إن ممكن الواحد يجدد الشهادة ب pdus كلها جاية عن طريق ساعات معتمدة خاصة بدراسة 
يعني أنا مثلاً دلوقتي بأعمل ماجيستير في مشاريع الإنشاءات أخدت لغاية دلوقتي 5 كورسات ، كل كورس مفروض ب 3 ساعات معتمدة يعني إجمالي عدد الساعات المعتمدة 15 ساعة
هل معنى كدة إن معايا 15 × 15 = 225 pdu
ولو كان هذا صحيح هل من الممكن أن أثبت عدد الساعات التي احتاجها فقط لتجديد الشهادة بحلول الوقت المحدد للتجديد وأقوم بتأجيل إثبات الحصول على باقي الساعات لفترة لاحقة
أم أنه لا بد ألا تتجاوز فترة الحصول على الساعات واثباتها مسافة زمنية معينة مثلاً
وشكراً مرة أخرى


----------



## bolbol (2 يوليو 2009)

شكراً للأخين العزيزين صابر وعبد القادر
أنا فعلاً أقصد ساعة معتمدة مش ساعة عادية 
بس هل معنى كدة إن ممكن الواحد يجدد الشهادة ب pdus كلها جاية عن طريق ساعات معتمدة خاصة بدراسة 
يعني أنا مثلاً دلوقتي بأعمل ماجيستير في مشاريع الإنشاءات أخدت لغاية دلوقتي 5 كورسات ، كل كورس مفروض ب 3 ساعات معتمدة يعني إجمالي عدد الساعات المعتمدة 15 ساعة
هل معنى كدة إن معايا 15 × 15 = 225 pdu
ولو كان هذا صحيح هل من الممكن أن أثبت عدد الساعات التي احتاجها فقط لتجديد الشهادة بحلول الوقت المحدد للتجديد وأقوم بتأجيل إثبات الحصول على باقي الساعات لفترة لاحقة
أم أنه لا بد ألا تتجاوز فترة الحصول على الساعات واثباتها مسافة زمنية معينة مثلاً
وشكراً مرة أخرى


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (2 يوليو 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> ال pmi مؤسسة امريكية حكومية غير قابلة للربح ولديها جيش جرار من المتطوعين حول العالم من اول pmi presedent فى امريكا لحد الاعضاء العاديين حول العالم ، وانا لاحظت ان هما بيصرفوا على الانشطة المجانية مصاريف ضخمة بتحتاج رعاه فى بعض الاحيان ، فلا اعتقد ان جمع المال هو الغرض ، لان انت ممكن تاخد الستين ساعة من غير ماتخسر ولا مليم:76:




السلام عليكم

يوجد فعلا بعض المؤسسات غير هادفة للربح وهذا حقيقى و اعتقد ان PMI من هذة المؤسسات و لكن يوجد بعضها ليس كذلك
ليس كل مؤسسة غيى هادفة للربح (Charity) فعلا غير هادفة للربح
على سبيل المثال
بعضها تضع اسمها تحت مسمى غير هادفة للربح فقط لعدم دفع او تخفيض فى الضرائب و مثال لذلك مكان يعطى كورسات لغة و هو مصنف (Charity) فى بلدة - من أغلى الكورسات أذا ما كان الاغلى فعلا - و لكن (Charity) حتى يتجنب او يقلل الضرائب


----------



## mustafasas (2 يوليو 2009)

mfarag قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هناك سوال هام ترددت فى طرحة الا و هو ......................
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة رغم اني بردة بحس ان الموضوع فيه جزء بيزنس و جمع فلوس بس مش دي المشكلة كلنا عندنا استعداد ندفع فلوس عشان نحمل لقب pmp بس الجانب المضيء في الموضوع ان حتي لو مش معايا pmp و عايز اطور نفسي اكيد بدفع فلوس في كورسات و شرا كتب و حاجات من دي فليه معملش الكلام ده و انا معايا pmp حتي علي الاقل اشيل عن نفسي فكرة التفكير في هذا المركز اللي عايز اخد فيه كورس كويس و الا لأ لان بمجرد انه معتمد من pmi اكيد حيكون كويس يعني انا باخد خدمة ذات جودة عاليه بفلوس بدفعها - و ده رايي علي الاقل قابل انه يكون صح و قابل انه يكون غلط 
المهم احنا مش عايزين نقلب النقاش لموضوع هما عايزين فلوس و الا فايدة احنا عايزين نفكر سوا حنعمل ايه و ذلك من خلال المنتدي و ازاي بنساعد بعض في الحصول علي pdu باقل تكلفة و اكثر فايدة علمية ما انا لو عايز اخد pdu ممكن اخذ كورسات من خلال النت و اكوم ساعات و ما استفدش بيها انا عايز استفادة اولا و بعدين من خلالها اخد pdu و هو ده كان هدفي لما اخدت pmp مش مجرد حروف جنب اسمي ده علم انا حابب احصل عليه عشان كدة يا ريت نعمل اعادة توجيه للمناقشة في اتجاه الاستفادة العلمية و يا ريت بتكلفة اقل عشان الاخوة كلهم ما يزعلوش يعني بمعني ليه تدفع اكثر لما ممكن تدفع اقل :77:


----------



## Mamdouh Etman (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بمناسبة حضور الWebinar في هنا دعوة للحضور مجانا وسوف تحسب لك بواحد pdu
Upcoming Webinar: Leading with Questions 
Register for Free Today—Only 1,000 Seats Available!
Hello PMB Newsletter List Members!
I would like to take a moment and notify you of a very special event that is rapidly approaching. Toward the end of July we will be hosting the fifth event in our Author Webinar Series. We are extremely excited to announce that our presenter for this event is best-selling author Michael J. Marquardt, author of Leading with Questions: How Leaders Find the Right Solutions By Knowing What To Ask.
Michael’s 1-hour webinar presentation will address: How can questions generate great visions and excite workers? How can questions better solve complex problems? What questions best develop leaders and build great teams? Why is it difficult for leaders to ask questions? How can one develop a strong questioning competence? 


Leading with Questions
Presented by Michael J. Marquardt
Thursday, July 23rd, 2009 12:00pm – 1:00pm Central
http://www.projectmanagementbookstore.com/webinars/leading-with-questions.html


Also, as part of this special Webinar event The Project Management Bookstore is offering a 35% discount on preorders of Michael’s best-selling book—which you can order today for only $18! For more information on this special offer or to place your preorder today, please follow the link. The Project Management Bookstore plans to ship all preordered books prior to the webinar, the week of July 13th.
As usual, please feel free to forward this email to any friends, colleagues and co-workers who you believe might be interested. Thank you for your support, and we look forward to seeing you in July!
Denise Louden 
The Project Management Bookstore 
[email protected]
p.s. Attendees of this Webinar will be eligible for one (1) Professional Development Unit (PDU) toward PMP® requirements.


----------



## mustafasas (2 يوليو 2009)

Mamdouh Etman قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بمناسبة حضور الWebinar في هنا دعوة للحضور مجانا وسوف تحسب لك بواحد pdu
> Upcoming Webinar: Leading with Questions
> ...



Due to an overwhelming response to this upcoming webinar, registration has been closed at the maximum of 1,000 registrants. If you would like to be notified when the archived version of this Webinar is available, please enter your email address below. Note the archived version of the event is also free and eligible for 1 PDU.


----------



## mustafasas (3 يوليو 2009)

> ماشاء الله يا بشمهندس صابر انا نص المعلومات اللى انت كاتبها اول مرة اعرفها
> ربنا يزيدك
> 
> بصراحة مصطفى فعلا فتح موضوع مهم
> ...


اخويا عبد القادر ما تعرفش اي مؤسسة في الكويت الواحد يعرف ياخد منها pdu ؟


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة جدا جدا جدا بس عندى استفسار.
هل يتم احتساب عدد الساعات المعتمدة للماجيستير او الدبلومة او الدكتوراة من تاريخ الحصول على الدرجة العلمية ام من تاريخ التسجيل ؟؟؟
مثلا لو تاريخ التسجيل 2008 للدرجة العلمية وتم الحصول على الpmp (ان شاء الله) 2009
يمكن حساب الساعات كلها ام فقط من تاريخ الحصول على pmp ام يتم الانتظار حتى الانتهاء منها والحصول على الدرجة العلمية ةواستخراج الشهادة المعتمدة من الجامعة


----------



## foratfaris (5 يوليو 2009)

اعزائي 
الطريقة الاسهل والارخص هي كما قال الاخ صابر
عن طريق القيام بدورات تدريبية على النت من مراكز معتمدة منهم ..


----------



## foratfaris (5 يوليو 2009)

بس عندي سؤال :
- هل من المفروض ان تجدد اشتراكك السنوي (عضويتك ) في ال pmi لكي تتمكن من اضافة pdu's
ام ان ذلك ليس ضروريا"؟
شكرا للجميع


----------



## صابر دياب (5 يوليو 2009)

ليس ضرورياً أصلاً أن تكون مشتركاً في المعهد حتى تحصل على الشهادة فأنا لست مشترك ومع ذلك قدمت للإمتحان وحصلت على الشهادة


----------



## mustafasas (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء اشكر لكم تواصلكم في هذا الموضوع رغم ان لسة مش لاقي المشاركات اللي انا اقصدها (تحتوي علي ما يمكن فعله عمليا )بس لي استفسار ايه فائدة الاشتراك في pmi غير ان الكورسات ممكن تكون ارخص للعضو عن الغير عضو ؟


----------



## mena01234 (21 يوليو 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الاعزاء اشكر لكم تواصلكم في هذا الموضوع رغم ان لسة مش لاقي المشاركات اللي انا اقصدها (تحتوي علي ما يمكن فعله عمليا )بس لي استفسار ايه فائدة الاشتراك في pmi غير ان الكورسات ممكن تكون ارخص للعضو عن الغير عضو ؟



الاخ مصطفى..

بالنسبة لما يمكن فعله للحصول على PDUs انا افضل ان تبحث عن نقطة تهمك و تحتاج ان تستزيد فيها و تبحث عن احد المراكز المعتدة لتاخذ فيها هذا الكورس مثال ذلك كورس بريمافيرا P6 من احد المراكز المعتدة يعطيك 19.5 + 24 PDU للكورسين الاساسي و المتقدم و في نفس الوقت تكون قد طورت نفسك و تعلمت P6

اما بالنسبة لميزة الاشتراك في PMI غير التخفيض في دخول الامتحانات حصولك على نسخة من المجلة الصادرة من PMI شهريا سواء مطبوعة او على بريدك الالكتروني ودعوات لحضور مؤتمرات و بخلاف ذلك تستطيع تحميل عدد لا بأس به من الكتب الصادرة عن PMI مجانا و هذه هي الطريقة الشرعية الوحيدة للحصول عليهم مجانا لانك بكونك PMP يكون عليك التزام بعدم التعامل مع اصدارات منسوخة


----------



## mustafasas (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا mena01234
انت فعلا قولت اللي انا ان شاء الله حعمله بالضبط انا فعلا بعد بحث لقيت ان المعهد المعتمد اللي انت تقصده بيعطي p6 وبيدي 19 pdu في الكورس الاول و 20 في المتقدم وانا فعلا محتاج p6 وفعلا كانك بتقرا افكاري 
بالنسبة للاشتراك في pmi هل فعلا بيكون معروض علي الموقع للمشتركين ورقات بحثية وابحاث للمهتمين بمجال ادارة المشروعات ودي بتكون متاحة للمشترك 
عايز اقولك اني من ساعة ما نجحت في ال pmp وانا ملتزم بالطرق الشرعية للحصول علي اصدارات pmi وهي شرا الكتب ود تعب ميزانيتي اوي بس كله يهون في سبيل 
code of conduct مش كان اسمه كدة بردة؟؟ 
وجزاك الله خير علي ردك اللي بعتبره من اكثر الردود افادة


----------



## حامد الجمال (23 يوليو 2009)

http://www.tenstepstore.com/detail/4.13EssenceofPM.html
here you can find some offers to gain PDU''s via internet


----------



## mustafasas (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي حامد هي دي الردود العملية


----------



## حامد الجمال (4 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.uaesocietyofengineers.com/arabic/tr3.asp
i searched more here in dubai i found the uae society of engineers in oud metha 
provide so many courses each one equals 10 PDU,s


----------



## mustafasas (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس حامد علي اهتمامك


----------



## بودى59 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكركم جميعا واتمنى مزيد من التواصل فأنا pmp مستجد واتمنى ان تقبلونى صديق للجميع والى المزيد من التقدم


----------



## engiraqi (27 نوفمبر 2009)

حقيقة ان اكثر مشكلة تواجهني عن الحصول على pdu هي طريقة التسجيل حيث ان عملية التسجيل صعبة و معقدة و هناك الكثير من التشابه بالخيارات عندما تريد ان تميز او تختار بينهما

لذلك ما اقوم بفعله عند التسجيل كل مرة لل pdu التي حصلت عليها هو الاتصال بالـ pmi مباشرة و سؤالهم عن الخيار الذي يجب ان اختاره للخدمة التي حصلت عليها 

و اخيرا اشتركت بدورة للجابتر الذي في مدينتي و مدتها 6 اشهر لكن احصل منها على 5 نقاط فقط و لم انجح في ايجاد الخيار المناسب لها في الموقع لذلك سوف اقوم بالاتصال بالـ pmi قريبا لسؤالهم حول الخيار المناسب ضمن خيارتهم العديدة و المتشابهة


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن حد يساعدنى فى معرفة المعاهد المعتمدة فى مصر للحصول على pdu
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zeinabsalem (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

http://www.ricardo-vargas.com
ده موقع مجاني تقدر منه تسمع محاضرات وتاخد شهاده منهم انك سمعتها بس هما اكيد هيعملوا audit ويتأكدوا بس ممتع ياريت تسمعوه كل واحد تقريبا 5 دقايق يعنى ممكن تجمع بتاع 15 ساعه وتكسب 15 pdu فيه باللغه الانجليزيه اعتقد بعد سنه 2009 اللى قبل كده باللغه البرتغاليه ......انا مجربتش لسه ابعت واشوف من البى ام اى لانه لسه باديه امس بس
هو كان رئيس البي ام اى السابق


----------



## omer0017 (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخوانى الكرام على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## boushy (27 أغسطس 2011)

*:29:*



mustafasas قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع ده كان فكرته في دماغي من فترة بس كنت مستني عبد القادر ينجح و الحمد لله اهو نجح الموضوع هو بعد ما خدنا الشهادة عايزين نفكر مع بعض نعمل ايه عشان نحصل علي ال pdu بشرط اننا نحصل عليها مش عشان نحافظ علي الشهادة لا المطلوب اننا نستفيد بكل اللي حنعمله بعد كدة
> يعني المطلوب من كل واحد يقول هو فهم ايه من موضوع ال pdu و الناس اللي بدأت في خطوات الحصول علي pdu عملت ايه بالضبط و نتشارك كلنا في المعلومات دي و نفيد و نستفيد




اخي الكريم مصطفي عساس 
اولا تحية لك علي هذا الموضوع الجميل 
ورغم اني ليس من حملة الpmp 
لكن عجبني الموضوع جدا 
لان الافكار الجيدة لا تأتي دائما 
خذ المعلومة وانتظر قادم الايام 
فانت لاتعلم مايخبئه لك القدر والمعرفة سلاح الانسان متي ما احتاجها استرجعها من زاكرته 
عسي ولعل يكرمنا الله بهذه الدرجة العلمية الرفيعة 
ونتزكر موضوعك الهام جدا والذي لايتاح دائما 
وشكرا جدا جدا علي المعلومات الرائعة روعة هذا المنتدي


----------



## mustafasas (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي بوشي ان شاء الله نبارك لك قريب علي pmp


----------

